# New Video- Sharpening Steels/Honing Rods and Japanese Knives



## JBroida (Nov 23, 2012)

[video=youtube;FStkYx0AH1Y]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=FStkYx0AH1Y[/video]

From the video description:

In this video, we discuss why Sharpening Steels/Honing Rods should not be used with Japanese Knives. In order to explain this, we cover the basics of how honing steels work and why they work on certain knives but not others.

We hope you find this video to be helpful. If you have any questions, please feel free to contact us at [email protected] or look us up at www.JapaneseKnifeImports.com.

Thanks.

-Japanese Knife Imports

*As i mention in the video, I understand that for many professional chefs, there will be times where they really need to use a honing rod. I'm not against that in every situation. I just want people to understand what will happen if they do this and present some alternative solutions to touching up a knife's edge quickly.


----------



## stevenStefano (Nov 23, 2012)

Nice video and I agree with you 100%. Using a honing rod is a little like a vicious circle to me. It gives you a very toothy edge but it never lasts and you need to use it more and more. I still use mine the odd time when I'm lazy but I'm trying not to


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Nov 23, 2012)

Thanks for the video explanation, Jon.


----------



## tweyland (Nov 25, 2012)

I agree, steeling or honing is a less effective, less desirable option than taking it to the stones. Occasionally, as you say, circumstances make it necessary.

Also, I see a lot of bad steeling technique - mostly from people who don't sharpen on stones, and so have no idea what they are doing. It really makes no sense - sometimes they don't want to "shorten the life of the knife" by sharpening too much, but then they are rounding over the edge and making more metal removal necessary, as well as putting up with a dull knife for days, weeks, or months!!

~Tad


----------



## Vertigo (Nov 25, 2012)

> Also, I see a lot of bad steeling technique



This. I know you're against steeling in general, Jon, but I think one of your videos (or maybe just an amendment to the current one) should show the correct way to do it. Sort of like, "we don't recommend fixing your plumbing with duct tape, but if you _must_ as a quick fix, here's how it's done."


----------



## tk59 (Nov 25, 2012)

While you make an important point on here, I think you could have distinguished a little better between an steel and a ceramic (or other) rod. Also, textured steels do actually abraid soft-steel knives. Another problem with the harder blades is they will abrade the steel as much as the other way around. In effect, you will be blunting your steel, if that makes sense.

After watching it again, I think it's a little weird to only see your head with your hands popping up.  Oh, and sometimes it sounds like the blade is misaligned as opposed to just the edge.


----------



## JBroida (Nov 26, 2012)

true, but the main points i make still stand... as i mention, if you must use a rod, use a smooth glass or ceramic one, but they still cause the same problems with the edge (to a lesser degree, but still noticable)


----------

